

Is Science Broken? - docmark
https://twitter.com/drkiki/status/511972737867587586

======
docmark
This is a bit trite because it's a twitter discussion. My own interests are
more along the lines of technological solutions opening things up in the way
that open source opened up software.

------
lutusp
Quote: "My immediate thought is that financial professionals could audit the
value of past "pure science" and measure ROI"

Wait -- the return on investment of "pure science"? That's a contradiction in
terms. Pure science shouldn't be evaluated that way -- only applied science
has anything resembling a return on investment.

I suspect the correspondent doesn't understand what pure science means.

Obviously I could quote examples in which pure science has shaped the modern
world -- quantum and relativity theories, evolution, cosmology -- but that
misses the point that pure science shouldn't have to show a return to justify
itself.

